# Lighted Nocks



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Who uses them and what brand? I purchased some luminoks and they are pure junk. Never light when they are supposed to and light when they are not supposed to. Wondering what kinda brand and success ya'll have had?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Luminoks are junk!! I've heard some have had decent luck with the G5 G-force. But, the best reviews I've seen have been for the Firenocks. They are pretty expensive, but, at least they work.

I'll be using only Firenocks next year.


----------



## rlopez (Dec 17, 2005)

*make your own*

We buy fish bobbe:idea:r lights and make our lumiknoks. They work and cost about $3:50 each.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

The firenocks are about 20.00 more than the luminocks. Maybe I'll just buy a single to see if it works.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> The firenocks are about 20.00 more than the luminocks. Maybe I'll just buy a single to see if it works.


Yeah, you're right. Them Luminocks are a real deal. I noticed how bright they were on your last video. :slimer:

I noticed a _NEW_ lighted nock in Bowhunting magazine tonight. It's called the NockTurnal and is sold by Doubletake Archery in San Antonio. Maybe you can give them a shot first.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Yeah, you're right. Them Luminocks are a real deal. I noticed how bright they were on your last video. :slimer:
> 
> I noticed a _NEW_ lighted nock in Bowhunting magazine tonight. It's called the NockTurnal and is sold by Doubletake Archery in San Antonio. Maybe you can give them a shot first.


Nah, I've wasted enough money. Maybe someone else on here can give us a report. I'll pick up a firenock.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Lol, thump.thump...twist.thump.twist.thump.thump! They are cool when they work Except when they are in your quiver! I wouldn't mind purchasing some High end ones...we'll see what they are made of , give me about 3 weeks! :cheers:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Lol, thump.thump...twist.thump.twist.thump.thump! They are cool when they work Except when they are in your quiver! I wouldn't mind purchasing some High end ones...we'll see what they are made of , give me about 3 weeks! :cheers:


Cool. I just went to their website $7.99 per nock sounds worth a try. I'll be anxiously awaiting your report.


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

Most of the luminoks I've used have worked.?.? Did you buy the right size for your arrow shaft?


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

rlopez said:


> We buy fish bobbe:idea:r lights and make our lumiknoks. They work and cost about $3:50 each.


+1 much cheaper and work better...


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

davidluster said:


> +1 much cheaper and work better...


details? Process? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Check out this video on YouTube: walks you through the process


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Texhntr1022 said:


> Most of the luminoks I've used have worked.?.? Did you buy the right size for your arrow shaft?


 key word is "most". For that price I need them to work everytime. Yep. I bought them for the ICS Hunters I use.


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

*Bobber Lights*

I use the bobber lights as well, but I K.I.S.S.... All I do is shove a piece of paper towel about 2 inches from the end of the arrow, insert the bobber light, and put a tiny piece of plastic wrap down the nock to keep the bobber light bulb from breaking when it hits the nock. You can adjust the depth of the paper towel deeper if the light doesn't come on. I don't drill out the nocks b/c I had one break and my buck watched the arrow land about 5 feet short of him and ran off. They work great, are a whole lot cheaper than the manufactured lights, and are simple to fix. PS the red and orange bobber lights worked the best for me. Jason Slocum


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

you can make thes to fit your arrows with the bobber light from Academy far less and they work great! not hard to make either.


----------

